# My Ikea EXPEDIT crestie set up.



## Ross150 (Oct 26, 2010)

Been a long time since I have posted but I hope you like.

Last year I decided I would love a crested gecko but couldn't think where to put another vivarium. After thinking about it i came up with this.



All housed neatly in a Ikea Expedit unit as you can see:



And finally its occupant Arthur probably my favourite reptile.




The lighting is a 300 mm waterproof SMD LED strip powered of a spare transformer I had lying around.




I sourced the vivarium from a local reptile shop and had this built to my exact specifications, I would have built it myself like previous builds but I didn't have the work space at the time.

Also in fairness the vivarium is a quality item and fits flush in the unit matching in with the cupboards. I don't think I could have got it his perfect.

So hey I just thought I would share this see what you guys think, If any questions of advice/ ideas please don't hesitate to post

Ross


----------



## joe1981 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Ross what size is that Viv? looks a bit small for a large crestie. No doubting the workmanship though but you need more plants, maybe a ledge or vines. 
A live colourful setup would look lovely in that space.


----------



## Ross150 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi joe,

Thanks for the advice. these pictures are from about 4 months ago, I have a couple of extra plants in there for a bit of colour but am still trying to find a vine or similer that looks good. was thinking of fixing a foam ledge into the back ground as i have a spare piece.

Also the sizeing is deceptive its 35cm x 35m but just over 40cm deep as the unit comes away from the wall and i utilised every bit of space. On his own i think he is fine. he does come out alot aswell.

A future plan is to get another possibly but link 2 of these vivs together somehow.


----------



## joe1981 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ross150 said:


> Hi joe,
> 
> Thanks for the advice. these pictures are from about 4 months ago, I have a couple of extra plants in there for a bit of colour but am still trying to find a vine or similer that looks good. was thinking of fixing a foam ledge into the back ground as i have a spare piece.
> 
> ...


In my opinion thats too small 45x45x60 is a much better fit for that size of Gecko.
Ledges are great will need to be grouted, plenty of guides on youtube,
Reptile hammocks are good my crestie loves his sleeps in it right under my heat lamp
Exo terra do some great vines and ivy type fake plants. 
Upright Plants | Northampton Reptile Centre


----------



## Ross150 (Oct 26, 2010)

I do Agree that i slightly bigger tank would be ideal, and in the future will look into something, at the moment he seems very happy. and does spend alot of time out of the viv in the eveingings.

I tried my hand at the fake rock grout with my beardies tank but didnt get a good feel for it. The current background is a soft foam so i may coat a piece for a ledge some how and affix it on. 

The other option i was thinking of was a wavey looking reed shelf in the back perhaps. I like the hammock idea also.

Thanks again


----------



## joe1981 (Dec 14, 2012)

I just used the standard background that came with my VIv

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/952013-latest-live-build-update.html

Post some current pics if you have them


----------

